# [risolto] Nuovo hard disk - rallentamento sistema

## pingoo

Ciao,

dopo che il vecchio hd ha iniziato a dare problemi ne ho comprato uno nuovo. Sono riuscito a copiare tramite live la vecchia installazione nel nuovo hd, modificando "opportunamente" i file di configurazione. Sto riscontrando un visibile rallentamento generale del sistema, perciò vorrei chiedervi se cambiando l'hd è opportuno aggiornare, modificare qualcosa.

Aggiungo che il nuovo hd non è ben visto dal bios, che sia questa la causa? All'inizio non riuscivo neanche ad avviare, poi spostando la partizione di boot non ho questo problema.

Grazie, (hi)Last edited by pingoo on Wed Jul 25, 2007 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, che significa non è ben visto dal BIOS?

----------

## pingoo

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Scusa, che significa non è ben visto dal BIOS?

 

Volevo dire che il BIOS, mai aggiornato, non riconosce correttamente le dimensioni dell'hd, 250 GB vengono visti come circa 8 GB. Credo che sia dovuto al fatto che il BIOS è vecchio. Volevo anche aggiornarlo con flashrom ma non me la sono sentita... 

Ciao

----------

## Flonaldo

 *pingoo wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*   Scusa, che significa non è ben visto dal BIOS? 
> 
> Volevo dire che il BIOS, mai aggiornato, non riconosce correttamente le dimensioni dell'hd, 250 GB vengono visti come circa 8 GB. Credo che sia dovuto al fatto che il BIOS è vecchio. Volevo anche aggiornarlo con flashrom ma non me la sono sentita... 
> 
> Ciao

 

Prova a fare qualche prova di velocità con hdparm -Tt /dev/tuapartizione

----------

## Scen

Per il discorso del BIOS non mi preoccuperei troppo, nel senso che il kernel Linux, a quanto ne so, interroga direttamente l'hardware, pertanto dovrebbe vedere il disco nuovo senza problemi e in tutta la sua interezza  :Smile: 

Posta l'output dei seguenti comandi:

```

hdparm /dev/tuodisco

hdparm -i /dev/tuodisco

hdparm -I /dev/tuodisco

```

e anche quello del comando che ti ha consigliato Flonaldo.

----------

## pingoo

Come sempre grazie!

Come suggerito da Flonaldo:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   502 MB in  2.01 seconds = 250.14 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  150 MB in  3.02 seconds =  49.67 MB/sec

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   514 MB in  2.00 seconds = 256.46 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.21 seconds =  52.89 MB/sec

```

Dopo aver attivato amarok

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   486 MB in  2.00 seconds = 242.70 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   90 MB in  3.02 seconds =  29.82 MB/sec

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   500 MB in  2.00 seconds = 249.59 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.00 seconds =  37.28 MB/sec

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   492 MB in  2.01 seconds = 245.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  134 MB in  3.01 seconds =  44.47 MB/sec

/dev/hda7:

 Timing cached reads:   498 MB in  2.00 seconds = 248.54 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.01 seconds =  35.90 MB/sec

```

Lanciando firefox ed il test:

```

/dev/hda7:

 Timing cached reads:   474 MB in  2.02 seconds = 235.17 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   34 MB in  3.07 seconds =  11.08 MB/sec

/dev/hda7:

 Timing cached reads:   478 MB in  2.01 seconds = 238.26 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.22 seconds =  22.34 MB/sec

```

E come consiglia Scen:

```
hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0

```

```
hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST3250820A, FwRev=3.AAF, SerialNo=5QE2CWSS

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6 ATA/ATAPI-7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

e infine

```
hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3250820A

        Serial Number:      5QE2CWSS

        Firmware Revision:  3.AAF

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  488397168

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      238475 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      250059 MBytes (250 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 208, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by CSEL

Checksum: correct

```

Scusate se ho un po' esagerato... Sì, effettivamente Linux sembra veda il disco nella sua interezza non sono ancora sicuro se senza problemi

----------

## Scen

A questo punto dovresti definire chiaramente cosa intendi per "visibile rallentamento generale del sistema". Succede in casi particolari, con determinate applicazioni/operazioni? O casualmente? Che filesystem stai utilizzando,e com'è partizionato il disco? Per caso hai installato slocate? Attento che schedula l'aggiornamento del suo database (il famigerato updatedb) una volta al giorno, magari i tuoi rallentamenti coincidono con l'esecuzione di tale comando. Quando il sistema rallenta, controlla con top se ci sono processi che stanno impegnando la CPU.

----------

## pingoo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> A questo punto dovresti definire chiaramente cosa intendi per "visibile rallentamento generale del sistema". Succede in casi particolari, con determinate applicazioni/operazioni? O casualmente? Che filesystem stai utilizzando,e com'è partizionato il disco? Per caso hai installato slocate? Attento che schedula l'aggiornamento del suo database (il famigerato updatedb) una volta al giorno, magari i tuoi rallentamenti coincidono con l'esecuzione di tale comando. Quando il sistema rallenta, controlla con top se ci sono processi che stanno impegnando la CPU.

 

Dunque in primis mi pare di capire che nell'ouput dei comandi non noti cose strane, e questo già un po' mi rincuora. Tra l'altro ho fatto un paio di test con l'hd vecchio e sembrerebbe dare risultati un poco peggiori.

Il partizionamento è il seguente:

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda2            3649       30401   214893472+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5   *        3649        3661      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda6            3662        3786     1004031   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda7            3787        6219    19543041   83  Linux

/dev/hda8            6220        6463     1959898+  83  Linux

/dev/hda9            6464        6586      987966   83  Linux

/dev/hda10           6587       30401   191293956   83  Linux

```

e /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,rw                       1 2

/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/hda7               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail                  0 1

/dev/hda8               /var            reiserfs        defaults,nodev                  0 0

/dev/hda9               /tmp            reiserfs        defaults,nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

/dev/hda10              /home           reiserfs        defaults                        0 0

```

La / all'inizio era ext3, poi l'ho riformattata reiserfs perché pensavo potesse entrarci qualcosa. slocate non l'ho installato. I rallentamenti sono continui, ad esempio se apro un'applicazione o anche semplicemente sposto o "switcho" finestra.

Grazie! Ciao

----------

## Flonaldo

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
>  Sono riuscito a copiare tramite live la vecchia installazione nel nuovo hd, modificando "opportunamente" i file di configurazione. 

 

A me non è chiaro questo passaggio... potresti gentilmente dirci i passi che hai fatto...

----------

## pingoo

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *pingoo wrote:*   Ciao,
> 
>  Sono riuscito a copiare tramite live la vecchia installazione nel nuovo hd, modificando "opportunamente" i file di configurazione.  
> 
> A me non è chiaro questo passaggio... potresti gentilmente dirci i passi che hai fatto...

 

Ho usato un semplice e spero corretto cp -a /sorgente /destinazione e poi ho modificato il grub.conf e /etc/fstab. Non è che ho fatto una boiata a copiare anche /dev e /proc, no vero?

----------

## flocchini

a naso direi di no, sempre spostato partizioni con il -a e mai un problema  :Wink: 

ora, non per darti del visionario, ma sei sicuro che davvero ci siano rallentamenti?  :Laughing:  Il dma c'e' quindi hai i driver giusti... Non vedo molto altro che possa andare storto. Forse reiser non e' una piuma ma da qui a pregiudicare il sistema la vedo dura, non credo tu abbia un 286. Il rallentamento e' costante o a momenti? Mi sa che l'unica e' proprio guardare se c'e' qualche processo attivo al momento del rallentamento come gia' e' stao suggerito

----------

## pingoo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora, non per darti del visionario, ma sei sicuro che davvero ci siano rallentamenti?  Il dma c'e' quindi hai i driver giusti... Non vedo molto altro che possa andare storto. Forse reiser non e' una piuma ma da qui a pregiudicare il sistema la vedo dura, non credo tu abbia un 286. Il rallentamento e' costante o a momenti? Mi sa che l'unica e' proprio guardare se c'e' qualche processo attivo al momento del rallentamento come gia' e' stao suggerito

 

Ahimé ti assicuro che il rallentamento è notevolissimo, ad esempio sta sì compilando ma per cancellare la frase "la difesa chiama mio fratello a testimoniare"  :Wink:  ci ha messo mezz'ora, si è piantato un po', con amarok che ha pure smesso di riprodurre e firefox ha in seguito crashato due volte. A questo punto non so che dire, il sistema ha diversi pacchetti masherati ma cose del genere non le avevo mai viste  :Shocked: 

L'unica cosa notata in top è che X non scende mai sotto il 5% cosa che qualche tempo fa era la regola, ma non credo sia imputabile all'hd.

Ciao e grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> I rallentamenti sono continui, ad esempio se apro un'applicazione o anche semplicemente sposto o "switcho" finestra.

 

Questo può essere imputabile a n-mila cose diverse, il fatto che hai cambiato HD potrebbe rivelarsi una coincidenza.

La "copia tramite live" con che comandi la hai fatta?

Raccontaci anche qualcosa sulla partizione di swap... esiste? la hai formattata/creata con mkswap e compagnia?

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Ahimé ti assicuro che il rallentamento è notevolissimo, ad esempio sta sì compilando ma per cancellare la frase "la difesa chiama mio fratello a testimoniare"  ci ha messo mezz'ora, si è piantato un po', con amarok che ha pure smesso di riprodurre e firefox ha in seguito crashato due volte. A questo punto non so che dire, il sistema ha diversi pacchetti masherati ma cose del genere non le avevo mai viste 

 

in queste occasioni dmesg dice nulla?

Perché mi sa che il problema potrebbe essere dovuto a qualche problema nella copia dell'installazione.

 *Quote:*   

> L'unica cosa notata in top è che X non scende mai sotto il 5% cosa che qualche tempo fa era la regola, ma non credo sia imputabile all'hd.

 

Il driver X é corretto? Il direct rendering funziona? ....

----------

## Kernel78

Domanda del cavolo, hai provato a controllare che non ci sia qualche processo impazzito che invece di succhiarsi la cpu si allochi tutta la memoria ? A me era capitato una volta e tutto il sistema era diventato di una lentezza impressionante ma solo a tratti ...

Se ti interessano più info questo è il link alla discussione.

----------

## pingoo

Al momento ho un po' di output quanto meno strani. Credo che il dri funzioni, se non sbaglio dovrei vederlo con glxinfo ma...

```
glxinfo

No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display (null)

```

La macchina ha 512MB di memoria e 1GB di swap (formattato), però ora sembrerebbe non saperlo, poi riavvio e controllo. Per lo swap, potrei aver sbagliato qualcosa nel cercare di far funzionare l'hibernate.

```
cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:       254372 kB

MemFree:         17588 kB

Buffers:         39784 kB

Cached:          57440 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:         194360 kB

Inactive:        17816 kB

SwapTotal:           0 kB

SwapFree:            0 kB

Dirty:            2988 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

AnonPages:      114972 kB

Mapped:          34756 kB

Slab:            10844 kB

SReclaimable:     4620 kB

SUnreclaim:       6224 kB

PageTables:       1656 kB

NFS_Unstable:        0 kB

Bounce:              0 kB

CommitLimit:    127184 kB

Committed_AS:   294172 kB

VmallocTotal:   777940 kB

VmallocUsed:     22892 kB

VmallocChunk:   754384 kB

```

Posto l'output di dmesg   :Shocked:  

```
# dmesg

refox-bin)

kgpg invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0

 [<c0152063>] out_of_memory+0x163/0x1d0

 [<c015378c>] __alloc_pages+0x29c/0x2f0

 [<c0471c9f>] __sched_text_start+0x29f/0x650

 [<c01550e1>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0xf1/0x290

 [<c047215e>] io_schedule+0xe/0x20

 [<c0472acb>] __wait_on_bit_lock+0x5b/0x70

 [<c014e610>] sync_page+0x0/0x40

 [<c014e5f3>] __lock_page+0x73/0x80

 [<c015111f>] filemap_nopage+0x2af/0x3e0

 [<c015b848>] __handle_mm_fault+0x108/0x910

 [<c01142a8>] do_page_fault+0x138/0x630

 [<c0114170>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x630

 [<c0473ce4>] error_code+0x74/0x7c

 =======================

. //altri

.

.

=======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:  16   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   6

Active:53000 inactive:3404 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0 free:741 slab:2309 mapped:23 pagetables:442

DMA free:1076kB min:124kB low:152kB high:184kB active:9432kB inactive:132kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:16877 all_unreclaimable? yes

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 238

Normal free:1888kB min:1908kB low:2384kB high:2860kB active:202568kB inactive:13484kB present:243764kB pages_scanned:388422 all_unreclaimable? yes

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0

DMA: 1*4kB 0*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 1*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1076kB

Normal: 0*4kB 4*8kB 2*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 1*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1888kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

65516 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

1940 reserved pages

7912 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

23 pages mapped

2309 pages slab

442 pages pagetables

Out of memory: kill process 5392 (amarokapp) score 37831 or a child

Killed process 8512 (ruby)

```

 Sinceramente non credo siano problemi legati alla copia, come accennato da live ho di volta involta montato le partizioni su due cartelle e copiato con cp -a.

@kernel78 Ho letto la discussione, mi pare il problema sia simile, anche se da me è continuo, ma le cause siano differenti.

Grazie ancora a tuttiLast edited by pingoo on Wed Jul 25, 2007 9:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kernel78 Ho letto la discussione, mi pare il problema sia simile, anche se da me è continuo, ma le cause siano differenti.
> 
> 

 

 :Question: 

scusa ma se hai letto la mia discussione dovresti aver notato che nel mio log erano presenti linee tipo

```
Jul 13 09:40:05 odino firefox-bin invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0
```

 e tu hai postato il tuo dmesg con linee 

```
kgpg invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0
```

Direi che è proprio lo stesso problema  :Rolling Eyes: 

/EDIT: leggendo le ultime due righe del tuo dmesg sembra che sia stato killato ruby per problemi causati da uno script di amarok ...

----------

## pingoo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *pingoo wrote:*   
> 
> @kernel78 Ho letto la discussione, mi pare il problema sia simile, anche se da me è continuo, ma le cause siano differenti.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sì, ho notato la presenza di "invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0", solo che da me è presente per diverse applicazioni e da quanto mi pare di capire, il punto di partenza non sono tanto le applicazioni stesse quanto la memoria. Tra l'altro pur dopo tutti questi omicidi, il sistema appare lento, anche con problemi di refresh, e ciò non accade in maniera sporadica ma continua ;(

----------

## Kernel78

Anche da me era presente per moltissime applicazioni, visto che riportavano tutte praticamente le stesse informazioni tranne l'applicazione invocante ho preferito non saturare la discussione con i miei log.

Nel mio caso evidentemente si trattava di un anomalia sporadica di un'applicazione impazzita che aveva saturato 2 gb di ram e 4 gb di swap ma non si è più ripresentato, da te accade una cosa identica, solo che sembra essere sistematica visto che rimani sempre in quella situazione.

Tutti quegli oom-killer vengono invocati da tutte le applicazioni che si ritrovano a corto di ram, il sistema valuta qual'è l'applicazione più sfigata e la killa (qui trovi maggiori informazioni su oom-killer) quindi è ovvio che qualcosa ti ha saturato di brutto la memoria, prova a tenere top aperto ma ad ordinare i processi non in base all'uso della cpu ma a quello della memoria e dovresti trovare il colpevole.

----------

## codadilupo

ci sono.

ti hanno fatto una macumba!

Ok, non ho una risposta, ma volevo partecipare....   :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S.: scusate, sono deliri da fine luglio

Coda

----------

## pingoo

Bene, ho riavviato e ho visto che già il maledetto BIOS non vedeva i miei due banchi di memoria nella loro interezza. Li ho un po' puliti, rimontati e allontanato un po' il cavo IDE e la situazione sembrerebbe essere tornata normale. Anche lo swap viene visto correttamente, dopo averlo riformattato e corretto nel grub l'opzione resume2.

Ora tengo aperta una konsole con top ordinato per memoria, sembra sotto controllo, speriamo bene.

@Kernel: oltre a ringraziarti anche per il link, ho dato una ripulita all'output di dmesg sopra  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Sì, ho notato la presenza di "invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0", solo che da me è presente per diverse applicazioni e da quanto mi pare di capire, il punto di partenza non sono tanto le applicazioni stesse quanto la memoria.

 

cosa restituisce free?

cosa hai nel fstab in merito alla swap?

dmesg del sistema appena avviato cosa dice?

hai provato un memtest (già che ci siamo....)?

 *Quote:*   

> Tra l'altro pur dopo tutti questi omicidi, il sistema appare lento, anche con problemi di refresh, e ciò non accade in maniera sporadica ma continua ;(

 

Beh tra kernel oops e roba varia é normale che il sistema sia lento.

----------

## pingoo

@randomaze: Sinceramente al momento sembra che le cose siano tornate a posto, ora i rallentamenti che noto qualche volta potrebbero davvero esserci sempre stati (il vecchio hd aveva problemi così è un po' che non uso la mia gentoo box). *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa restituisce free?
> 
> cosa hai nel fstab in merito alla swap?
> ...

 

```
# free

Mem:        514268     495208      19060          0      63152     228464

-/+ buffers/cache:     203592     310676

Swap:      1004020       2668    1001352

[code]

in /etc/fstab

[/code]

/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw                              0 0

```

dmesg mi sembra ragionevole, ora mi informo sulle cose che sembrerebbero non andare:

```
radeonfb: PLL min 12500 max 35000

Device driver i2c-0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver i2c-1 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver i2c-2 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver i2c-3 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

.

.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:04.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3250820A, ATA DISK drive

Device driver ide0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

```

Per il momento direi che è stato un problema di ram combinato con un errore di avvio del kernel nel grub.conf che causavano la continua saturazione di memoria.

Grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## !equilibrium

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Per il momento direi che è stato un problema di ram combinato con un errore di avvio del kernel nel grub.conf che causavano la continua saturazione di memoria.

 

direi proprio di no, il tuo problema era solo ed esclusivamente la mancanza di swap (come segnalatoti da qualcuno in precedenza):

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> cat /proc/meminfo 
> 
> MemTotal:       254372 kB 
> 
> MemFree:         17588 kB 
> ...

 

infatti poi dopo hai scritto:

 *pingoo wrote:*   

>  Anche lo swap viene visto correttamente, dopo averlo riformattato

 

e il problema di memoria è sparito. probabilmente quando hai fatto il passaggio sul nuovo HD o ti sei dimenticato di formattare/attivare la partizione di swap, oppure avevi sbagliato ad indicare la partizione in /etc/fstab; propendo per la prima ipotesi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pingoo wrote:*    Anche lo swap viene visto correttamente, dopo averlo riformattato 
> 
> e il problema di memoria è sparito. probabilmente quando hai fatto il passaggio sul nuovo HD o ti sei dimenticato di formattare/attivare la partizione di swap, oppure avevi sbagliato ad indicare la partizione in /etc/fstab; propendo per la prima ipotesi.

 

magari aveva indicato in fstab la partizione giusta per lo swap ma non avendola formattata il sistema non riusciva ad usarla e si è incavolato ...

----------

## pingoo

@equilibrium

Beh, in realtà non ne ho l'assoluta certezza ma credo di aver formattato e attivato correttamente lo swap quando ho fatto il passaggio al nuovo hd. Poi ho cambiato kernel in favore dei suspend2 ed ho fatto alcune prove di ibernazione (solo in swap) e infine ho aggiunto l'opzione resume2, anche se avevo letto che non era necessario, nel grub.conf commettendo l'errore sopra riportato (dev/hda6 anziché /dev/hda6) che penso abbia causato la disattivazione dello swap; tra l'altro non ho idea se a quel punto avesse un filesystem apposto. Poi se c'avevo più ram non so se si sarebbero verificati i problemi di cui sopra  :Wink:  visto che lo swap non lo usa quasi mai. In quanto ad /etc/fstab, era "giusto" dall'inizio, non l'ho più modificato.

Grazie comunque che mi aiuti a comprendere il problema, ora mi porti a "risbagliare" il grub.conf per vedere che succede  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Beh, in realtà non ne ho l'assoluta certezza ma credo di aver formattato e attivato correttamente lo swap quando ho fatto il passaggio al nuovo hd. Poi ho cambiato kernel in favore dei suspend2 ed ho fatto alcune prove di ibernazione (solo in swap) e infine ho aggiunto l'opzione resume2

 

a ecco, ora quadra la cosa. se hai usato suspend2 sulla tua partizione di swap, questa quando fai il boot non può più essere vista come swap fino a riavvio avvenuto (almeno era così quando provai suspend2 parecchio tempo fa) e poi devi riformattarla/riattivarla (non ricordo più quale delle due azioni) manualmente; in genere in questi casi o si usa una seconda partizione di swap dedicata al solo suspend, oppure si usa un file immagine al posto dello SWAP (che è il default se non hanno cambiato).

resta comunque indiscusso che il tuo problema della RAM rimane dovuto all'assenza dello swap, infatti (come avevo già riportato prima), tu stesso hai incollato questi valori da meminfo:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/meminfo 
> 
> SwapTotal: 0 kB 
> 
> SwapFree: 0 kB

 

lo SwapTotal impostato a 0 indica che lo swap non è attivo, altrimenti riporterebbe la dimensione totale della tua partizione di swap.

senza swap e con solo 512Mb di RAM è facile saturare tutta la memoria con firefox e qualche altro applicativo   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *pingoo wrote:*   Beh, in realtà non ne ho l'assoluta certezza ma credo di aver formattato e attivato correttamente lo swap quando ho fatto il passaggio al nuovo hd. Poi ho cambiato kernel in favore dei suspend2 ed ho fatto alcune prove di ibernazione (solo in swap) e infine ho aggiunto l'opzione resume2 
> 
> a ecco, ora quadra la cosa. se hai usato suspend2 sulla tua partizione di swap, questa quando fai il boot non può più essere vista come swap fino a riavvio avvenuto (almeno era così quando provai suspend2 parecchio tempo fa) e poi devi riformattarla/riattivarla (non ricordo più quale delle due azioni) manualmente; in genere in questi casi o si usa una seconda partizione di swap dedicata al solo suspend, oppure si usa un file immagine al posto dello SWAP (che è il default se non hanno cambiato).

 

Questo lo escluderei, poco più di un anno fa usavo tranquillamente suspand2 e non ho mai avuto problemi con la mia unica partizione di swap...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Questo lo escluderei, poco più di un anno fa usavo tranquillamente suspand2 e non ho mai avuto problemi con la mia unica partizione di swap...

 

ah ecco, infatti io l'ho usato parecchio tempo fa, quando ancora non era nemmeno in portage ed era solo una patch del kernel.

quindi suspend2 non c'entra nulla.

----------

